# Would it be illegal to 'enhance' any adverts displayed on an illegal billboard?



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Imagine, if you will, that some dodgy company has erected a very large billboard outside your house without any planning permission whatsoever. 

What would be the legal position on 'enhancing' any adverts subsequently posted up on this illegal billboard?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 17, 2011)

i think it might come under criminal damage (of the billboard), irrespective of whether it's there legally or not..


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeez- they're well dodgy fuckers:



> In the UK, billboards are controlled as adverts as part of the planning system. To display such an advert is a criminal offence with a fine of up to £2500 per offence (per poster). All of the large UK outdoor advertisers such as CBS Outdoor, JCDecaux, Clear Channel, Titan and Primesight have numerous convictions for such crimes
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billboard


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Do it.

If they haven't got planning permission, fuck them. And if you're covert enough nobody will know.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Imagine, if you will, that some dodgy company has erected a very large billboard outside your house without any planning permission whatsoever.
> 
> What would be the legal position on 'enhancing' any adverts subsequently posted up on this illegal billboard?


 
report it to the planning department as they will then get fined (or loosen it from the wall and make it fall down...)


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> report it to the planning department as they will then get fined (or loosen it from the wall and make it fall down...)


The last illegal one took something like 7 years or summat to get taken down! 

What I want is a freak lightning bolt to set fire to the thing.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2011)

What's it advertising, out of interest?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> The last illegal one took something like 7 years or summat to get taken down!
> 
> What I want is a freak lightning bolt to set fire to the thing.


 
I have a crowbar you can borrow...


----------



## ernestolynch (Feb 17, 2011)

Post up your intentions on an internet forum crawling with touts and filth then do the damage!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

What about if someone - not me of course - took to advising any concerned members of the public about the illegality of the billboard by regularly posting up large notices over the adverts advising them of that fact, and included the council planning department contact details?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2011)

It would be well worth the fine wouldn't it, I'd imagine doing the same legitimately would cost more.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2011)

Erect your own illegal billboard directly in front of it. 

You aren't touching or damaging their property then. At the same time though no one can see their ads.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Gromit said:


> Erect your own illegal billboard directly in front of it.
> 
> You aren't touching or damaging their property then. At the same time though no one can see their ads.


You get a £2,500 fine for each illegal advert!


----------



## bonathanjishop (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> Imagine, if you will, that some dodgy company has erected a very large billboard outside your house without any planning permission whatsoever.
> 
> What would be the legal position on 'enhancing' any adverts subsequently posted up on this illegal billboard?


 
Considering only the Human Rights Act, providing someone doesn't put the Swastika or incite hatred against people with a 'protected characteristic' under the Equality Act 2010 or damage anyone else's reputation then any graffiti should be considered 'freedom of expression' under the Human Rights Act, as it is considered 'free speech' in the US.

As far as I'm aware since the Tories discovered poster advertising there have been no prosecutions against people defacing them! However, there is a lot of other legislation in place, which are incompatible with our rights under the HRA, which are covered in this document:
http://kb.keepbritaintidy.org/criminaldamage/publications/envasb.pdf

If for some reason there was to be graffiti on that poster and no one knew who did it, then as you can see in that document, the council could issue a notice and fine the owner of the billboard if they do nothing about it.

You could argue that putting the billboard up without planning permission is the equivalent of fly-posting and that document says what can be done about that.

Legal advice is worth as much as you pay for it - this is free!


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 17, 2011)

given that it's very presence is illegal, surely any damage done to it is OK


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 17, 2011)

editor said:


> What about if someone - not me of course - took to advising any concerned members of the public about the illegality of the billboard by regularly posting up large notices over the adverts advising them of that fact, and included the council planning department contact details?


 
Is this middle aged vandalism? 
Draw a big cock on it, you know you want to!


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2011)

sometimes, only a crudely drawn penis will do.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 17, 2011)

Come on man. You own a forum full of bored internet people. Post up a picture and I'm sure some people will post up suggestions for defacement, and some will do it.


----------



## bonathanjishop (Feb 17, 2011)

killer b said:


> sometimes, only a crudely drawn penis will do.


 
Not in Rhondda Cynon Taff - there are such marks on the mural my firm erected in Treforest and no one from the council came to remove them! Puns intended!


----------



## ajdown (Feb 17, 2011)

My suggestion is to put a bicycle chain around one of the posts of the billboard, and chain it to that big fence that's right behind it*.  Some scumbag will see it as a challenge, and nick the billboard.

*theoretically, of course, I couldn't possibly imagine which billboard you might be talking about, that I may have happened to drive past yesterday evening...


----------



## BigTom (Feb 17, 2011)

What jonathan bishop has said has reminded me of a video of someone graffing over flyposters whilst police looked on and said it was fine as long as he didn't touch the wall. No chance of me finding that link on my phone though. 
If you want me to try to find it over the weekend let me know.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2011)

jonathanbishop said:


> Not in Rhondda Cynon Taff - there are such marks on the mural my firm _erected_ in Treforest and no from the council _came_ to remove them!


 
it doesn't take a great mind to work out why.


----------



## Wilson (Feb 17, 2011)

use a catapult and some clingfilm paint bombs, make sure you dress in black though


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 17, 2011)

Or make paint bombs from eggs... get 6 eggs, 'blow' them (save contents for an omelette), fill empty egg shells with paint (use plenty of thinners) using a syringe. Cover holes with a bit of tape. Voila!


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 17, 2011)

water balloons are better than both, being almost designed for the job.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 17, 2011)

you get a better splat pattern with eggs


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2011)

On Acre Lane years ago was a billboard advertising Father Ted, it had FECK painted right across it in bright red paint. 






Maybe you had to be there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 17, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> you get a better splat pattern with eggs



And they go much futher


----------



## bonathanjishop (Feb 17, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> you get a better splat pattern with eggs


 
But you've got to be careful who you do it to!:


----------



## pk (Feb 18, 2011)

I had that Nescafe advert with that wanker about 20 feet high opposite a place I used to live, so we painted the word WANKER on it in 3 feet high letters. It got taken down the next morning and it never returned.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2011)

Spraycan & stencil:

call 
020 7926 2167
for satisfaction


----------



## Kanda (Feb 18, 2011)

Petrol, match.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Petrol, match.


That would be my preference.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 18, 2011)

jakethesnake said:


> Or make paint bombs from eggs... get 6 eggs, 'blow' them (save contents for an omelette), fill empty egg shells with paint (use plenty of thinners) using a syringe. Cover holes with a bit of tape. Voila!


 


spanglechick said:


> water balloons are better than both, being almost designed for the job.


 

Tennis ball and a bucket of paint is perfect for it ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 18, 2011)

editor said:


> That would be my preference.


 
what about your carbon foot print...


----------



## where to (Feb 18, 2011)

who is the landowner?  they can do what they like to it.  if the Council is the landowner let them know (it may not have dawned on them) and let them know _you_ know.  unfortunately it will be expensive for the local authority to tackle due to legal bills and man-hours unfortunately - hence why these advertisers try it on like this.  the law is mostly very unhelpful in authorising Council action against illegal advertising unfortunately.  the practicalities weren't a consideration of the lawmakers.

if its a commercial billboard operator consider going to the firm that is being advertised, they may not be aware that they are being charged for illegal advertising.  consider informing them that a local action group has formed to deal with this menace to the community and that local press have taken an interest - etc, etc.

morally speaking you are absolutely justified in taking action to avoid cost to the public purse in removing this eyesore to the benefit of local amenity and the community at large.  it would be interesting to see if any judge was willing punish such commendable action.  there would surely be no public interest in seeing it go to court.

these may be of interest:

http://www.haringey.org.uk/campaigns/cuttings.htm
http://www.haringey.org.uk/campaigns/bomb.htm
http://www.haringey.org.uk/campaigns/antad.htm

THIS ADVERT IS ILLEGAL is your best bet if taking direct action imo.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 18, 2011)

A nice public event with locals encouraged to come along and show their creative side, with word sent to a few journos and lots of happy video on youtube?


----------



## lost property (Feb 20, 2011)

editor said:


> What about if someone - not me of course - took to advising any concerned members of the public about the illegality of the billboard by regularly posting up large notices over the adverts advising them of that fact, and included the council planning department contact details?


 
As someone else has said, technically, if you were caught, the owner of the board could decide to press charges for criminal damage. 

However, it could be argued (with a good chance of success) that for the CPS to pursue the case would not be in the public interest (as the board was there illegally anyway). Especially if they thought there'd be any bad publicity as a result.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 20, 2011)

editor said:


> You get a £2,500 fine for each illegal advert!


 
So leave your billboard blank


----------



## likesfish (Feb 20, 2011)

paintball guns are made for this


----------



## paolo (Feb 20, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> A nice public event with locals encouraged to come along and show their creative side, with word sent to a few journos and lots of happy video on youtube?


 
Given that we're in a moment of public spirit...

VERY TELLY FRIENDLY

I'll join.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 20, 2011)

When is this happening? 

Is there an ad up on the billboard yet?

If its for a Bank, maybe the whole billboard could be moved to outside one of their branches.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 20, 2011)

BigTom said:


> What jonathan bishop has said has reminded me of a video of someone graffing over flyposters whilst police looked on and said it was fine as long as he didn't touch the wall. No chance of me finding that link on my phone though.
> If you want me to try to find it over the weekend let me know.





ianal obviously, I'm not claiming any knowledge of the matter


----------



## badong (Feb 20, 2011)

you know what to do


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 20, 2011)

badong said:


> you know what to do



That is very cool indeed!


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> The last illegal one took something like 7 years or summat to get taken down!
> 
> What I want is a freak lightning bolt to set fire to the thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

The dodgy billboard builders must be laughing their heads off at this kind of council response: 





> *What happens next?*
> 
> If the investigation concludes that a breach
> of planning control may have occurred, the officer will attempt to enter into negotiations with the
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

8 poles holding it up it? 

Are they wooden?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

Would it matter if they weren't?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> 8 poles holding it up it?
> 
> Are they wooden?


They were cocky enough to drill down and install steel girders first. They're going to make a mint out of this dodgy billboard. It's already been christened as a toilet facility too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> They were cocky enough to drill down and install steel girders first. They're going to make a mint out of this dodgy billboard. It's already been christened as a toilet facility too.


 
You won't rest until......



stuff_it said:


> Would it matter if they weren't?



Wood could be done quietly with an old fashioned manual saw though. It would take some strength though!


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> You won't rest until......
> 
> 
> 
> Wood could be done quietly with an old fashioned manual saw though. It would take some strength though!


 
It would be a lot quicker to do it with a stihl though, whether made of wood or metal. D'you really think you could get through all those legs manually all that quickly and quietly? I was thinking more 'saw and run'


----------



## rover07 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there CCTV watching the billboard?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry. I lack subtlety.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Is there CCTV watching the billboard?


 
possibly what paintball guns are *actually* meant for.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> possibly what paintball guns are *actually* meant for.....


 
Anyone would think you had done stuff like this before...............?


----------



## strung out (Feb 21, 2011)

so is anyone actually going to do something about the billboard then? it can't be that hard to nip out in the midlle of the night and fuck it over rather than sitting around posting about what you'd like to do on a message board.

obviously, were i in london, i'd be the first to go and burn it down *ahem*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's it advertising, out of interest?


 
Ed?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2011)

nothing obv! it is being constructed atm going by the pics


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

It's still waiting for its first corporate adverts to arrive and there is CCTV right next to it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> It's still waiting for its first corporate adverts to arrive and there is CCTV right next to it.


 
CCTV is surely easier to remove than the billboard?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> CCTV is surely easier to remove than the billboard?


Why don't you have a go and report back?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> CCTV is surely easier to remove than the billboard?



It is you, sir, wot sound like you've done it before 

Clearly an off rd motorbike, leathers and a helmet (all in black) would be useful, so you can dip off into the next estate if anyone comes....


----------



## paolo (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> It's still waiting for its first corporate adverts to arrive and there is CCTV right next to it.


 
Ah ok. I had a quick look at it yesterday.

Is it the billboards themselves that don't have planning permission, or does that only apply once they've got ads on?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Ah ok. I had a quick look at it yesterday.
> 
> Is it the billboards themselves that don't have planning permission, or does that only apply once they've got ads on?


It's the monstrous billboard itself. It's been constructed without planning permission on land that almost certainly doesn't belong to them.


----------



## paolo (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> It's the monstrous billboard itself. It's been constructed without planning permission on land that almost certainly doesn't belong to them.


 
Would be interesting to find out who owns the land - could provide another angle on tackling it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> Why don't you have a go and report back?


 
A .22 air rifle would be discreet


----------



## Kanda (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe it's a billboard advertising the luxury flats about to be built where the old Texaco was.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A .22 air rifle would be discreet


That'll be a whizzo idea: walk around Coldharbour Lane - "the most dangerous street in the most dangerous borough of London*" - with an air rifle in my hand!

*(c) Standard


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Would be interesting to find out who owns the land - could provide another angle on tackling it.


That's a VERY long story in itself.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> That'll be a whizzo idea: walk around Coldharbour Lane - "the most dangerous street in the most dangerous borough of London*" - with an air rifle in my hand!
> 
> *(c) Standard



If someone had an overlooking flat it would be fine.


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 21, 2011)

editor said:


> That's a VERY long story in itself.


 
Do you think my truck would fit there if I removed the offending billboards?


----------



## bonathanjishop (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Why don't you have a go and report back?


 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3676550.stm


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2011)

editor said:


> Imagine, if you will, that some dodgy company has erected a very large billboard outside your house without any planning permission whatsoever.
> 
> What would be the legal position on 'enhancing' any adverts subsequently posted up on this illegal billboard?


 
only if you get caught/daubed in?


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 22, 2011)

jonathanbishop said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/3676550.stm


 
I bet it was the people that live in those flats, the council clearly put up cctv right outside their fucking bedroom windows ffs!


----------

